# My Furkids Out Camping



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got back from camping for a couple of weeks with my furkids, here's a couple of pics of them.

My cat Loki and Bigfoot in the truck.  Loki kind of 'photobombed' his own picture, he was lying back closer to the dog, but decided to come close to the camera to see what was going on.



Bigfoot on one of our walks.



Loki, after helping me find the plastic wrap....saving a spot for it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh how utterly adorable. Your grey cat looks so much like mine. 
Did you leash your cat or is he/she used to camping with you?
Was this open camping? 
I don’t see campsites so I figure it is


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks Keesha.  The cat comes when called like a dog, so he's not leashed but normally will stay inside the camper.  If he goes out for awhile he'll investigate the nearby bushes or hang out under the truck.  When we leave the camper, he gets locked in securely.  We never go to campsites, usually national forest or BLM land, too many regulations in campsites, dogs on leash and way too many people....we like to get away from all that.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

That’s so cool. Our cat is the same. 
Clearly he is used to this routine 
How are they in the car together? Quiet?
What does BLM mean? 

I’m with you on the ‘too many rules ‘ at parks. Plus other campers are too close for our comfort. :laugh:

I wondered where you went. 
We missed you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

They're very good in the truck together, they stay quiet and just look out the window or take a nap.  The cat has a soft carrier that we keep between us in the front seat, so he can go in and out when he wants.  If we make a stop for fuel or something, he gets zipped in so he's secure.  I keep a small plastic 'litter box' with a lid on it in the front on the floor between my legs just for emergencies, but he rarely needs to use it until  we get where we're going, maybe a 4-6 hour drive usually.  

Bureau of Land Management is government owned wild lands where you can camp if you like.  We get away from everyone when we can and like our privacy.  No TV, computer, cell phone, etc. and very poor radio reception in many areas....so it's back to nature time.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2018)

:lofl:
@ Loki's photobomb


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

That’s awesome that they are so well adapted to their routine. I wish I’d gotten our cat used to going in the car so she was used to it but we didn’t. 
Those carriers are like crates to dogs. It becomes their comfort zone where they feel protected when scared. 
Its amazing how close family dogs & cats can become. Our cat just loves both our dogs. 

Ok your burrau of land is like our green belts here. It’s owned and protected by the government but can be used recreationally. 
Thats very exciting. It’s like interior camping. You aren’t all flocked up like sheep. 

We hope to see more pics. 
Thanks Seabreeze. I’m glad you had such a good time.
What a cute family.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 12, 2018)

Such sweet faces, Sea Breeze.   I'm glad you had a good camping trip; my favorite campsites are COE facilities.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

What are COE facilities ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Lovely pics, such sweet fur kids. The look on Loki’s face. Loll. Priceless.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2018)

Ha!! great pictures as always.. SB...Bigfoot bless him, looks exactly like our labradoodle  scruffy when he's fed up fed up at one of the other animals...lol.. loki's eyes are HUGE!! 


I figured you'd gone camping when we didn't see you for a few days...hope you had a wunnerful time!!!


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2018)

OMGosh! I love those photos of your fur kids


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, Loki's eyes are really big. And I love his grey coloring. My Bella is mostly grey but has some tan on her chest and one paw.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful cat and nice looking dog. 

Today, our idea of "camping" is called The Hilton or La Quinta Inn. Doubt if we could even physically set up a tent today, if we even wanted to. 
Anyway, the 3 year old Malamute-Siberian Mix Female Husky we had in Colorado, we use to take on our boat with us on the lake. We bought her a "doggy life vest" and she'd sprawl out on the deck in the front of the boat next to my wife. It was a bowrider boat. Nikki, the Husky, loved going on our boat and watching wife and I catch Rainbow Trout and bring them into the boat. 

We took a picture of a cabin cruiser with a Pug standing on the rear deck and looking around.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jun 13, 2018)

They are darling! I have a huge fondness for gray cats.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you all for your nice comments! :thankyou:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> What are COE facilities ?



Corps of Engineers facilities; maintained by government agencies and usually located on water.  (Rivers, lakes, etc.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweeties!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2018)

TOOOOOOO  CUTE !   Seabreeze.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 14, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------

